# The Miracle of Israel film narrated by Leonard Nimoy



## American_Jihad

*The Miracle of Israel film narrated by Leonard Nimoy *​
---> Broadcast Times - The Miracle of Israel : The Miracle of Israel






Creation and Survival of the State of Israel

The birth of Israel as a nation in 1948 was more than just the fulfillment of a dream held across 1,900 years&#8212;it was the modern fulfillment of ancient Bible prophecy.

According to the Scriptures, God promised that although He would banish the Jewish People from their Land because of disobedience, He would in the &#8220;latter days&#8221; bring them back and re-establish them in their Land.

Nehemiah 1:9 promised, &#8220;Even if your exiled people are at the farthest horizon, I will gather them from there and bring them to the place I have chosen as a dwelling for My Name.&#8221;

Likewise, the prophet Jeremiah wrote of a great restoration that would overshadow the exodus out of  Eygpt:

&#8220;However, the days are coming,&#8221; declares the Lord, &#8220;when it will no longer be said, &#8216;As surely as the Lord lives, who brought the Israelites up out of Egypt,&#8217; but it will be said, &#8216;As surely as the Lord lives, who brought the Israelites up out of the land of the north and out of all the countries where he had banished them.&#8217; For I will restore them to the land I gave their ancestors&#8221; (Jeremiah 16:14-16).

Finally, the prophet Isaiah declared, &#8220;Can a nation be born in a moment? Yet no sooner is Zion in labor than she gives birth to her children&#8221; (Isaiah 66:8).

For the Jewish People, a quest for a Homeland that took almost 2,000 years was ended by a vote that took just three minutes. Although miraculous, it did not come without struggle, a struggle that continues to this day.

Regathering of Jewish People From the Nations

...

Read about the Modern Fulfillment of Ancient Prophecies - The Miracle of Israel : The Miracle of Israel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4v0wCpuTBMs]Israel Against All Odds - The Miracle Of The Survival Of Israel - Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker116

ROME Destroyed what was left of Israel in 70 A.D. as an instrument of GOD for their wickedness and unbelief in the Messiah, Jesus Christ.

Not that it has anything to do with the fake Jews living there now, but a little history lesson for you propandist hasbara shekel-paid folk, nevertheless:

This has nothing to do with playing word games, as the Jew is so fond of doing. It has everything to do with reality bucking decades of misinformation and world opinion is on the side of the Palestinians.

What's amazing to watch is that even the attempted incitement of the occupied population of Gaza and the West Bank isn't working; Israel can't even successfully blame their brutality on terrorists!

I love the spectacle of Israel sinking in the quicksand they made for themselves. With BDS, flagging apathy for Israel among the Gentiles, and Palestinian statehood looming, the squatter project is quickly coming to an end. The fact that it lasted this long was only made possible by riding the backs of corrupt foreign powers.

Welcome to the New World, the Protocols aren't exactly working as intended when Gentiles are united, are they?


----------



## Truthseeker116

and racism, fully supported by the most powerful country on Earth.

But Jews like to make movie propaganda for the Gentile masses to keep them occupied away from the truth with the magic box, so here we are.

I'm onto you.


----------

